# Building Inspector



## Chad Pasquini (Jun 20, 2011)

Property owner is installing pv systems for several different apartment buildings, would like to have panels cover all plumbing vents, would leave like 8 to 12 inches of space above vents, any problems here?


----------



## pwood (Jun 20, 2011)

i'd have them move the vents. code wants them 6" above the roof and i would consider the panels part of the roof .


----------



## TimNY (Jun 20, 2011)

Where? What climate?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 20, 2011)

Does it restrict the function of plumbing vent? Maybe.

How close to a wall or other obstruction would you allow that same vent?

I would relocate the plumbing.....


----------



## TimNY (Jun 20, 2011)

If this was a no-snow area I may be inclined to allow it.  The terminal is already 18" above the roof; an additional 12" would put the panels 2-1/2' above the roof.. which would seem like enough space to me.

However, if there was a chance for snow buildup, or the installation of the panels would significantly obstruct air flow, or channel the vent gases to an intake or window.. I may think otherwise.

In the interest of being reaosnable I think I would have to see the entire plan and existing conditions before making a decision.

However, pwood does have a tenable position imho.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jun 20, 2011)

Though probably not required to have access; I've seen a few drainage problems solved by rodding the vent termination.


----------



## Chad Pasquini (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys, my first take on this was to not allow it, property owner said he is going forward with it (just going to try it), very persistant this guy is. Tim we do not have a snow load. There is plenty of room in attic to connect vents and upsize and locate to new area, owner of course would like to due this as cheap as possible. Just wanted to get a take on what you gents had to say.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Sounds like a great bug or bird habitat, IMO.

agree with what TimNY said about snow and pwood said about vent termination would be issues to consider.

pc1


----------

